

Roole: A language that compiles to CSS - robbschiller
http://roole.org

======
jdavis703
So if I use SASS/Compass why would I want to switch? I don't see anything here
that the other CSS pre-processors (LESS and Stylus) can't do.

~~~
mnicole
While a preprocessor all the same, I wouldn't put LESS in the same category as
Stylus and Sass. It will never have some of the more powerful features the
others do.

